# best gun for the job



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

im looking at buying a new 300 win mag does anybody have suggestions on brand and why also what kind of scope im looking to use it for late season deer hunting and predator hunting thanks i want everybody input


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a SIG and its a great shooter. but they are a rare find.. for a popular brand tikka, browning and howa/weatherby are good choices.

for a scope i recomened a nikon they are a great scope. especcially woth the BDC recticle...... good luck :sniper:


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

jeez guy, i dunno if that 300 mag will be big enough for predators, you might want to get a sherman tank!!!

honestly 95% of them are good, 2 %are crap, and 3% are incredible.

not that im pushing them, because most of mine are of other brands, but Tikka is making a lot of gun for the money.... im impressed with the magazines and how smooth the bolt is....
i like the scope mounts are built into the receiver.....
you cant go wrong with " classic" guns. the 700's the A-bolts, m77's and so on.

i think personally, that you should go handle all of the common guns, keeping in mind that almost all of them come in 300 mag....

see what you like.... do you like the safety that swings off the bolt, or do you like it on the back, or side of the receiver?
2 position or 3?
just put them in your hands, and dont listen to anyone, including the salesman..... just get what you like in your price range.
popular rifles are popular for a reason.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

the tikka t3 is a fine rifle. all depends on how much you want to spend but you can find a tikka for around $500. the action is crystal smooth and has a really nice crisp triger. another rifle that doesnt cost that much is a savage. i have one of the weather worriors series in a 270WSM. i think they are 2 of the best rifles when you consider price and out of the box accuracy. i have one of each and i can easily keep under 1" moa at 100yds with both rifles. but you will just have to handle them to see which one you like better because for me the savage seems to just fit my hands better. but you cant go wrong with either one of those, and if your wanting it for just deer and preditors and i would go with something a little lighter like a 243 that way it will be perfect for both.

And as for scopes you should check these out, www.vortexoptics.com alot of people dont know about them because they are a newer company but they have sold high priced optics for like 35 years or something and then just decided to start making there own optics that have the same high quality but for alot lower price. i also have these on both of my rifles and i love them.

but if your like me, this would be the best way to go if your not wanting to spend your whole savings and still end up with a very nice toy. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Remmington 700 sps stainless is reel nice. I like most brands but stay away from savages there crap.

For a scope Zeiss or leuphold are the way to go


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

bowhunter199 said:


> The Remmington 700 sps stainless is reel nice. I like most brands but stay away from savages there crap.
> 
> For a scope Zeiss or leuphold are the way to go


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

thats going to stirr up a hornets nest...... :lol:


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive got some friends down in west pb... best girl that ever dumped me, actually from there..


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

ya i thought bout the sherman tank but shes kinda loud haha


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got a buddy that uses a 300Win Mag. for coyotes, He shoots a lot of coyotes right in the pasture behind his house. His house is on a cliff and the pasture is below the cliff, He's got a nice 800yd shooting range right out the back door. 

I use a 308 and it doesn't do to bad on coyotes, a lot less than some of the fast 22 caliber loads. If you get the right bullet they do a great job.

Remington 700's, Savage, Tikka just go to the gun store and don't look at the prices, just pick up a weapon and see how it feels.

As far as a scope, buy the best glass that you can afford. Leopold, NightForce, Zeiss, etc.

xdeano


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Go with the 300 ultra mag. I'm not teasing either actually. I enjoy a good long shot setup. I think the 300 ultra mag is sometimes being used in the military now days. :sniper:


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Mk 77 II Ruger in 300 Win Mag that I have killed Elk and deer with. It kicks like a mule and is very heavy and the extra 2" of BBL helps get it caught in brush while I am walking through the woods. Why do you want a mag for deer and varmit? I just bought a .270 Win 700 BDL. It is a few inches shorter and slightly lighter and I am hoping it does not kick like a mule. I mean, sighting in the 300 win mag is a challange because you start to flinch.

If you are hunting deer and varmits you are a little overguned.


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

i plan on going to sd with a few friends late deer hunting and they shoot 300 win mags and 7mm im just asking opinions pros /cons im not saying im gunna buy one next week i might post a ad asking bout a 270 or a 30-06 as for varmits im not out there to tickle um


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Go with the 300 ultra mag. I'm not teasing either actually. I enjoy a good long shot setup. I think the 300 ultra mag is sometimes being used in the military now days. :sniper:


Holy guano batman, talk about a barrel burner!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Having lived in SD 10 years and now being an out of stater, 300 WM is too much rifle as you can only get a doe tag. You might have really good connections and someone will let you fill their any deer license, then a 300 is OK, but does don't require that kind of fire power. My deer rifles are 7MMs. I mostly shoot a 7mm08.

As to rifles, I hear alot of good about Tikka's. Not sure if Kimber has a 300WM, but know they have a 300WSM. My Browning 7MM Mag shoots excellent with heavier bullets. There's alot to pick from. Take you time and shoulder alot of them. Also take into consideration you'll be dressed warm, so fit might be better on the slightly short side to compensate for the extra clothing.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

driggy said:


> You might have really good connections and someone will let you fill their any deer license,
> 
> Illegal


----------

